# Bug and Tar + Neverdull



## bcbp14 (Aug 24, 2008)

I used some Bug and Tar Remover but was concerned that I had to scrub to hard to see results. I then used the Eagle One Nevr-Dull, which I really liked, it seemed much less abrasive. There are still some trouble spots left, which I'll work on, and keep in mind I'm no detail expert by any means.
- Do I need to use a wax or a sealant once completely tar free?
- These are Iphone pics so not the greatest, but you get the idea!


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Either wax or sealant should work just fine. Definitely an improvement. Have you tried using a polish?


----------



## bcbp14 (Aug 24, 2008)

No not yet I'm still trying to understand the different products and methods to use. Sort of "putting it all together." Does that NeverDull offer any potection? It seems to feel like.
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Try a sealant. THe temps get too high for a wax to last well.


----------



## bcbp14 (Aug 24, 2008)

Same sealant that you use for paint? Like Ziano


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

bcbp14 said:


> No not yet I'm still trying to understand the different products and methods to use. Sort of "putting it all together." Does that NeverDull offer any potection? It seems to feel like.
> Thanks for the interest.


It looks like neverdull did an awesome job! If you want something a bit more stronger, try using Barkeepers friend (available at any big supermarket, should be with the cleaning supplies isle with the mops and stuff). Dilute the powder pretty well and make a paste, rub lightly and wash.

Neverdull does not put any protection on the surface, it'll do the same after a while. Get a good sealant such as jetseal 109 or if you want a better route, zoopseal.


----------



## bcbp14 (Aug 24, 2008)

Alright thanks for the input, and I went to school in Daytona I miss the weather.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Never dull is a solvent based product that's why it took off the tar, however it could have dulled and removed a portion of the clear coat on the rim, so I would not rely on it as a fix. There are plenty of good tar removers on the market that are clear coat safe. two that come to mind are WD40 and mineral spirits are very safe and will do the job.

As for protection a sealant is what you should be looking at, wax will not last very long based on the heat from the rim


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

You could also try these few things:

Clay Bar
Diluted Wheel Acid
Extra Gritty Compound


----------

